# New Guy - Montana



## cowboy (Apr 14, 2013)

I just couldn't resist the pink! He's a 4 month old crowntail.


----------



## xShainax (Feb 11, 2012)

He isn't a crowntail. He is a delta that bit his fin and has fin rot


----------



## cowboy (Apr 14, 2013)

I sure hope your wrong. I bought him from a lfs who examined him closly to make sure he was ok


----------



## LebronTheBetta (Apr 23, 2012)

I'm afraid I'd have to agree with xShainax. His "spikes" aren't even, which means fin rot or biting. You'll just have to treat him with warm, clean water.

If you asked an employee, they'll do anything to sell what you're interested in. Don't you see your fish's stress stripes? I sure do. He's going to be beautiful, once he gets in better condition.  Are his anal and dorsal fins "spiked" too, or?

Also, I wouldn't be surprised if the pink turns into red. Once bettas are in good conditions, their color riches.


----------



## xShainax (Feb 11, 2012)

A CT would have a spiky anal fin and dorsal fin, and the rays would be even. They lied to you


----------



## cowboy (Apr 14, 2013)

Where are the stripes. I saw one running down head?


----------



## RedCassette (Dec 5, 2012)

Definitely NOT a crowntail. Unfortunately, it looks like this poor little guy is suffering from a bad case of fin rot. Possibly tail-biting, but I'm leaning more towards rot.


----------



## xShainax (Feb 11, 2012)

Stress stripes


----------



## Seki (Jul 10, 2012)

Sorry I have to agree. They not only lied to you they ripped you off making you pay for a sick fish. I'm sure glad he has you to care for him though! Bet he's gonna be stunning when he heals.


----------



## TheTrojanBetta (Jul 4, 2013)

Wow, I can already tell he's going to be quite the looker! With some warm, clean water and loving from you his fins are going to fill back out and be just beautiful.  He may not have been what he thought you were getting, but I think you got a very wonderful little betta. What a cute face he has.


----------



## cowboy (Apr 14, 2013)

TheTrojanBetta said:


> Wow, I can already tell he's going to be quite the looker! With some warm, clean water and loving from you his fins are going to fill back out and be just beautiful.  He may not have been what he thought you were getting, but I think you got a very wonderful little betta. What a cute face he has.


Thank you!


----------



## cowboy (Apr 14, 2013)

Thank you to everyone who responded letting me know that something was wrong with my new guy. Being new to bettas I had no idea. I have every intention of nursing him back to health rather than bringing him back to the lfs. I have however sent them an email asking for their comments. I'm glad I know what I'm dealing with so I can treat it if need be but what a shock! I was expecting he's so cute comments lol


----------



## shannonpwns (Jul 15, 2013)

He is so cute! I can't wait to see him all healed up and healthy! I love the look on his face, he's a cutie! I hope his fins stay pink! But like someone else said, they'll possibly turn out to be red. But I've got my fingers crossed for pink! He looks silver on his body, or it that just in the pic? If so, silver & pink....gonna be so pretty!


----------



## Seki (Jul 10, 2012)

Aww I'm betting he's gonna surprise you with how much he changes. He IS really cute, he's just not what you thought he was. I'd make a post in the diseases/emergencies section of the forum and you will get some good advice on how to help him make a full recovery.

In regards to the lfs that sold him to you, shame on them! You should ask for a refund because they not only lied about what tail type they sold you, they lied about the fish's health as well. What if you had intended to put him in a community or divided tank (which I wouldn't recommend without QT anyway, but that's besides the point)? It's up to you, of course, but if it was me, I would be calling and asking to speak to the manager or owner depending on the size of the store.

Best of luck with your little guy, please keep us updated on his progress!


----------



## cowboy (Apr 14, 2013)

shannonpwns said:


> He is so cute! I can't wait to see him all healed up and healthy! I love the look on his face, he's a cutie! I hope his fins stay pink! But like someone else said, they'll possibly turn out to be red. But I've got my fingers crossed for pink! He looks silver on his body, or it that just in the pic? If so, silver & pink....gonna be so pretty!


Thanks his body does look grey but I saw a little tourquoise.blue depending how I looked and pink fins. My fingers are crossed too. I didn't really need another but he was so small and pink lol


----------



## cowboy (Apr 14, 2013)

Seki said:


> Aww I'm betting he's gonna surprise you with how much he changes. He IS really cute, he's just not what you thought he was. I'd make a post in the diseases/emergencies section of the forum and you will get some good advice on how to help him make a full recovery.
> 
> In regards to the lfs that sold him to you, shame on them! You should ask for a refund because they not only lied about what tail type they sold you, they lied about the fish's health as well. What if you had intended to put him in a community or divided tank (which I wouldn't recommend without QT anyway, but that's besides the point)? It's up to you, of course, but if it was me, I would be calling and asking to speak to the manager or owner depending on the size of the store.
> 
> Best of luck with your little guy, please keep us updated on his progress!


Lots of pictures will follow, thank you!


----------



## registereduser (Jul 30, 2010)

You rescued him! I agree that store needs to refund you some money if the crowntails were more expensive.

I think he will change a lot, I'm subscribing so I can watch his progress :-D


----------



## cowboy (Apr 14, 2013)

Thank you registered user. I received a response from the owner of the fish store this am. She really is a responsible fish store owner. She offered to drive to my house (an hour away) to pick up Montana and nurse him back to health at the store. She said he should not have been sold. They are getting a shipment from Jakarta Tuesday and offered me my pick regardless of the cost (a dumbo ear would have been cool!) I mentioned I needed a new tank and she graciously offered a display fluval spec cleaned up to be new. I've decided to keep Montana (im a sucker for underdogs) and with her help and all of you guys on here to bring him back to all his glory but I did agree to accept the tank. So today or tomorrow the little guy will be swimming in his new home on the road to recovery. Subscribe to the link this is going to be a journey for sure. I will continue to go to the store but she will need to be there for future purchases


----------



## xShainax (Feb 11, 2012)

The owner sounds like a very nice person


----------



## Dragonlady (Nov 29, 2010)

He does have a touch of gray.


----------



## jesssan2442 (Feb 19, 2013)

It looks like he'll turn into a very pretty boy!!


----------



## cowboy (Apr 14, 2013)

Wow, what a wonderful fish store owner. As promised she gave me a free fluval spec 2 gallon. She also showed me pretty healthy bettas and wanted me to pick one and still allowing me to keep Montana.. I didn't, I saw no need to take advantage of her kindness. She also wanted to give me the money back I spent for the fish, again I said no. The thrill of having the new tank more than made up for nursing the little guy back to health. A bad experience turned into a great one.

PS she gave me a spare spec that she used in the store for awhile. It's not new like the other one she gave me but now all three guys have great tanks!


----------



## shannonpwns (Jul 15, 2013)

Wow that is great news! That was so nice of her to make up for the wrongful treatment of your new boy. And the deceit from her employee. Too bad it even happened to begin with, hopefully no fish gets mistreated at her store again due to you voicing your concern to her!


----------



## cowboy (Apr 14, 2013)

Well I had to explain what the employee looked like and she talked to him so I don't it will be happening again


----------



## registereduser (Jul 30, 2010)

whoa, great story!


----------



## cowboy (Apr 14, 2013)

Day 2


----------



## cowboy (Apr 14, 2013)

*6 days in and his colour is changing*

I'm no expert. So I can't tell if he looks better but he's a fast swimmer and is always hungry. His colours are changing which I'm thinking is a good sign. If only that beautiful half moon tail would grow.


----------



## shannonpwns (Jul 15, 2013)

Judging from the last picture, I think he looks like he's doing better!


----------



## cowboy (Apr 14, 2013)

I can see the picture I attached tonight on my iphone but not on the computer. If you can't see it let me know.




cowboy said:


> I'm no expert. So I can't tell if he looks better but he's a fast swimmer and is always hungry. His colours are changing which I'm thinking is a good sign. If only that beautiful half moon tail would grow.


----------



## cowboy (Apr 14, 2013)

*9 days in*

9 days in and he seems to have improved so much I'm having a hard time deciding what colour he is. I'm glad I decided to keep him, one day he will be beautiful.


----------



## cowboy (Apr 14, 2013)

*Another picture*

A better picture


----------



## Seki (Jul 10, 2012)

I think he's already beautiful~ 

I'm sure he's glad you kept him, too. Imagine being brought home and put in a tank only to be cupped again and returned to a cold life on the shelf! The rescues always seem like the most grateful. 

PS: He is starting to look JUST LIKE the betta in your avatar drawing!!


----------



## shannonpwns (Jul 15, 2013)

Aww look at him now! He's really changed! He looks great. He looks almost like a steel color.


----------



## cowboy (Apr 14, 2013)

Thanks guys! I appreciate it. I'm doing everything I can and I'm glad its showing. It's nice to have an unbiased opinion from someone who doesn't see him everyday. He's also lucky to have that free fluval. He's loving the room. He's getting some live plants and some kind of structure to swim through that my mom was nice enough to pick up today. Everyone's pulling for this one.


----------



## cowboy (Apr 14, 2013)

*Getting Homey*

11 days in


----------



## shannonpwns (Jul 15, 2013)

I like that stone decoration! Where did you get it?


----------



## cowboy (Apr 14, 2013)

shannonpwns said:


> I like that stone decoration! Where did you get it?


My mom was kind enough to grab it at mr pets when she saw it. The tag says marina betta (something) made by Hagen.


----------



## Seki (Jul 10, 2012)

cowboy he's looking AWESOME! You're doing such a great job with him! I bet those gorgeous fins will grow back in no time flat~


----------



## cowboy (Apr 14, 2013)

Seki said:


> cowboy he's looking AWESOME! You're doing such a great job with him! I bet those gorgeous fins will grow back in no time flat~


Thanks, I appreciate it. I'm just waiting for dark angels live plant clippings and this guy is good as gold. I'm hoping the nice (to me anyway) environment will help him heal faster. And thanks to the lfs that gave me the free tank that made it possible.


----------



## cowboy (Apr 14, 2013)

I am glad he's getting better I just wish the pink would have stayed lol if only he turns purple! These guys change so much.


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu (Mar 19, 2013)

Amazing transformation. You're a great caregiver! When he's healed you must send a photo to the LFS owner. I'll bet she'll be pleased to see how he looks and what you've done with the aquariums.


----------



## shannonpwns (Jul 15, 2013)

cowboy said:


> I am glad he's getting better I just wish the pink would have stayed lol if only he turns purple! These guys change so much.


That's what I was gonna say, but didnt wanna be a downer lol. (About the pink) But I LOVE his color! I've been trying to find a nice steel HMPK...so if he turns out to be a steel, I'm gonna be jealous, cause I can't even find ANYTHING in steel right now lol.


----------



## Mashiro (Dec 2, 2012)

What a heartwarming story and transformation for Montana! Stories like this can restore your faith in pet shop owners. xD

Regardless, very good job with Montana! He is looking so good compared to the first photo!


----------



## cowboy (Apr 14, 2013)

shannonpwns said:


> That's what I was gonna say, but didnt wanna be a downer lol. (About the pink) But I LOVE his color! I've been trying to find a nice steel HMPK...so if he turns out to be a steel, I'm gonna be jealous, cause I can't even find ANYTHING in steel right now lol.


That's ok, I take a new picture each day so I can track his progress and I've seen the pink I loved leave. That's ok I will be so happy if he decides to turn into purple. I just love that colour. But he really was cute pink and grey lol


----------



## cowboy (Apr 14, 2013)

Thanks for all the encouraging comments.


----------



## cowboy (Apr 14, 2013)

*Than*

Every day this guy looks a little better (least to my untrained eye) depending how he sits you can see the going to be half moon fin. The little ugly duckling is quite rapidly turning into the beautiful swan


----------



## cowboy (Apr 14, 2013)

*14 days later*

Now


----------



## shannonpwns (Jul 15, 2013)

I still can't believe the before and after, he's looking great. His fins look like they're filling in nicely from what I can see.


----------



## cowboy (Apr 14, 2013)

I've lost track of the days but I see an improvement, tail is flowing alot more. Here's the latest.


----------



## cowboy (Apr 14, 2013)

And another tail shot


----------



## cowboy (Apr 14, 2013)

I'm hoping he has a full tail within a month but I think I'm hoping a bit too much


----------



## fleetfish (Jun 29, 2010)

He looks so beautiful. Great job!

His tail may still look a little tattered even after it's fully healed - but I think it gives 'em character.


----------



## cowboy (Apr 14, 2013)

Thanks, I agree with character!


----------



## cowboy (Apr 14, 2013)

56 day update


----------



## cowboy (Apr 14, 2013)

Before


----------



## shannonpwns (Jul 15, 2013)

Wow, he is BEAUTIFUL!!!!
He looks like tarnished silver!! And look at those fins!! He seriously is lucky to have found you! Great job!


----------



## cowboy (Apr 14, 2013)

Thanks. I've tried. Looking at his picture now I can the improvement. He just got a little heater so I'm sure it will help him more. I've taken to calling him the ugly duckling but pretty soon it will be beautiful swan lol


----------



## Chachi (Sep 22, 2013)

He looks great!


----------



## DerangedUnicorn (Sep 5, 2013)

I am impressed by the LFS lady. You should pass on to her pictures of the newly healed Montana (like someone else mentioned) & you should tell her that your (online betta forum) friends says kudos to her. I know you said you liked the pink, but honestly, I'd kill to have a fish the color he is now. Please keep updating. It's very interesting to watch them change.


----------



## veggiegirl (Nov 20, 2012)

What a beautiful copper boy! You have done wonders with him and I just cannot believe how generous the lady from the store was to you giving you that tank! That would NEVER happen here!!!!!!


----------



## cowboy (Apr 14, 2013)

DerangedUnicorn said:


> I am impressed by the LFS lady. You should pass on to her pictures of the newly healed Montana (like someone else mentioned) & you should tell her that your (online betta forum) friends says kudos to her. I know you said you liked the pink, but honestly, I'd kill to have a fish the color he is now. Please keep updating. It's very interesting to watch them change.


Thanks. I have sent her pictures of both tanks done up and a week ago I sent her a picture of Montana. She really is a wonderful person. Not only do I get a lot of help here but I also call her with questions. I'll post another picture in a few weeks.


----------



## cowboy (Apr 14, 2013)

veggiegirl said:


> What a beautiful copper boy! You have done wonders with him and I just cannot believe how generous the lady from the store was to you giving you that tank! That would NEVER happen here!!!!!!


It doesn't happen a lot here either. Unfortunately I have been blessed with having a big mouth lol


----------



## veggiegirl (Nov 20, 2012)

LOL I don't think that is a bad thing, wish I was someone who would speak out more


----------



## cowboy (Apr 14, 2013)

I've lost track of the time frame but .... Latest


----------



## Tree (Sep 29, 2013)

WOW what a transformation! and what an amazing story! You really should show this to the lady that sold him to you to see how well you took care of him. <3


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu (Mar 19, 2013)

You'll kill me for this...but I think he's your most gorgeous Betta. Sorta an "Ugly Duckling." :lol:

You done good! :cheers:


----------



## Joelouisvachon (Jul 13, 2012)

I just read through all seven pages of posts...
This is a very nice story. I'm glad you kept him.


----------



## cowboy (Apr 14, 2013)

Joelouisvachon said:


> I just read through all seven pages of posts...
> This is a very nice story. I'm glad you kept him.


Thank you for taking the time to read it. I wasn't so sure til just yesterday but I'm glad I kept him too


----------



## EvaJupiterSkies (Oct 25, 2013)

This is the best story; I just read back through. Amazing transformation! He is beautiful!


----------



## fawx (Aug 21, 2013)

Can you please write a children's book about this, it was too cute. <3


----------



## cowboy (Apr 14, 2013)

EvaJupiterSkies said:


> This is the best story; I just read back through. Amazing transformation! He is beautiful!


Thank you, every so often I find myself re-reading the posts.

I wish I could take all the credit for the new him, buts it all him and some luck thrown in. He sure is turning out to be a fighter.


----------



## cowboy (Apr 14, 2013)

fawx said:


> Can you please write a children's book about this, it was too cute. <3



That's actually a really cute idea


----------



## cowboy (Apr 14, 2013)

Montana's last update, I not sure if he will improve anymore but you never know. Purchase date Aug 3,13


----------



## konstargirl (Mar 9, 2010)

OMG! He sure has improved since you bought him. <3 Just keep giving him god clean water with good food and you will be fine.


----------



## cowboy (Apr 14, 2013)

konstargirl said:


> OMG! He sure has improved since you bought him. <3 Just keep giving him god clean water with good food and you will be fine.


Thanks. It's great to hear positive comments after the work I've done but he should probably get most of the credit


----------



## AAquarist (Dec 3, 2013)

Cowboy, awesome update! How amazing!! Thank you so much for restoring this beauty to full health!


----------



## cowboy (Apr 14, 2013)

AAquarist said:


> Cowboy, awesome update! How amazing!! Thank you so much for restoring this beauty to full health!


Thanks for your kind words


----------



## cowboy (Apr 14, 2013)

I was looking at some bettas last night that weren't doing to well. It got me thinking of this thread and the improvements he's made. He is now at 7 months and unbelievably he's the most active out of my three. Go figure, it's always the underdogs that surprise us


----------



## Sathori (Jul 7, 2013)

Gorgeous colours <3
You've definitely done an amazing job with him  Major change from the before and after.


----------

